# Ford Keys



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I need to buy a couple of Ford Expedition keys. These are the programmable ones, so Homely Despot is not a solution. Ford wants significant bucks for them.

On this site is a member who, I think, has in his signature line, "I work for a Ford dealer and can get parts.." or some such.

Help? I can't find him!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Good Luck. I had to pay the Ford dealer $65.00 for one.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

danny285 said:


> Good Luck. I had to pay the Ford dealer $65.00 for one.


My wife lost one a few years ago for our Sport Trac and I think that's about what we paid.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I have purchased a hand full of parts as well as Ford ESP from this guy --> Parts Guy Ed He is very easy to work with and I'd give him a shot for Ford OEM parts.


----------



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

I just went through this with my Excursion. If you have at least 2 keys already you can order them on line and have any locksmith cut them. Then there is a way to get your truck to recoginize them. But if you dont, then you need to go to the dealer or find a locksmith that has a ford computer that can program them to your vehicle.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Check out ebay. You will find the keys fairly cheap. You will then need to get them cut, I have gone to Home Depot and they usually cut them for free. If you look in the owners manual, you might be able to find the instructions for programming (in fact, the seller of the keys may supply instructions). I had to do this with my Taurus. The replacement keys work just fine.

bbwb


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

navycranes said:


> I just went through this with my Excursion. If you have at least 2 keys already you can order them on line and have any locksmith cut them. Then there is a way to get your truck to recoginize them. But if you dont, then you need to go to the dealer or find a locksmith that has a ford computer that can program them to your vehicle.


x2. I needed a lexus master key, and lexus wanted about $300 for it. I found a guy on the internet that sold
me a blank and then he linked me up with a locksmith that for $50 was able to cut the key and program it, Total I spent was $150.
Look around online, and you should be able to save some money.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

bbwb said:


> Check out ebay. You will find the keys fairly cheap. You will then need to get them cut, I have gone to Home Depot and they usually cut them for free. If you look in the owners manual, you might be able to find the instructions for programming (in fact, the seller of the keys may supply instructions). I had to do this with my Taurus. The replacement keys work just fine.
> 
> bbwb


X2. I got remotes for my F250 there and they gave directions on how to program them. Key on and off 3 times then turn on headlights. That kinda thing, but cheaper then having dealer program. I would check there and just have them cut at local Home Depot, Wal- Mart, etc.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I bought some for my Silverado from www.autotransponder.com and had them cut locally. The locksmith didn't mind cutting them because he didn't carry them. I think this is the one for your Explodition.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

hautevue said:


> I need to buy a couple of Ford Expedition keys. These are the programmable ones, so Homely Despot is not a solution. Ford wants significant bucks for them.
> 
> On this site is a member who, I think, has in his signature line, "I work for a Ford dealer and can get parts.." or some such.
> 
> Help? I can't find him!


I called a couple of higher end lock shops in town and found one with the equip and with the right number of keys it was about half what the dealer wanted


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know about Ford products but on GM you can program the keys yourself with instructions in the owner's manual. You just have to get someone to cut the keys for you.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I took a little different approach. My Jeep only came with one key which I will never let a dealer do again. Anywho after the usual checking around and not wanting to pay a few hundred for a key I took the remote start cheat. I had a few keys made at Lowes listening to the guy say they wouldn't work yada yada. I removed the receiver ring around the ignition and tywrapped the transponder key to the ring taped it up and shoved it in an undisclosed location







Now I use one of the cheap keys and the computer knows no different. And have a hidden spare should I need it.

John


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> I bought some for my Silverado from www.autotransponder.com and had them cut locally. The locksmith didn't mind cutting them because he didn't carry them. I think this is the one for your Explodition.


Good site. Had keys for my Town & Country for $16 or $119 with the remote. Plan on getting a couple to have as spares. Was thinking of having a regular key made so that I could have it in my wallet incase I look the keys in the van. Been there done that.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Any good locksmith should have the ability to make the keys. I have had this done for my "toy" a Mercedes SL500 roadster. The dealer wants BIG money for the keys, Not only are they transponder equipped keys, they are side cut(not top cut) I had duplicates made that cost me $50 per key, and I got a new remote/key for $125. The dealer wanted over $500 for the remote/key, and around $300 for the key alone.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

OR, just leave your windows down and the keys in it. Cheapest option, but, might have a costly consequence as well. I'm not saying, I'm just sayin...


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Ace Hardware does this type of key also. Much less than Toyota wanted to charge.

JR


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Took your advice and bought two programmable keys from ikeyless.com Total $40.96 shipped. I'll get the keys cut at Homely Despot, and then program them as instructed in the Ford Owner's Manual that is nicely in the glove box. (Does anyone ever put gloves in the glove box?  )

Thanks to all for the advice. Saved me well over $100 for the two keys. Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Anyone wanting to program extra keys, you need 2 keys to program a spare. Moral of the story? Program a third before you lose one of the original...


----------

